# How to Calm Down a Speedy Horse?



## emeraldstar642 (Jul 16, 2011)

I usually ride a lot of faster, more energetic horses. I can control them fine (most of the time haha, I have my fair share of incidents every now and then) but controlling them is one thing, actually _calming them down_ is another. For example, there are some horses who see a jump and absolutely lose their mind. While I am able to keep a decent pace, hold them back, and get a smooth jump they still _want_ to go, go, go. Is there a way to get the horse to relax and willingly calm down without having it be a constant battle?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes. Slow work and going back to the basics.


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Yep, back to basics. Also incorporate lots of circles and half halts into your work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Bore them to death. I have had two OTTBs (straight from the trainer's yard to mine) and this is what I did with them. I walked them until they were so bored with walking, they were virtually asleep (usually 2 - 3 weeks of nothing but walking). Then I repeated with trotting. Any time there was any "fizz" I just did enough controlling to keep them at the pace I had asked for, and then let them be as excited as they wanted. They soon learnt that getting excited was a waste of time, and that is when I could start actually schooling and keeping them interested lol.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Consistence and lots of circles, transitions, and serpentines worked for me.


----------



## equinegirl26 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lots of circles and transitions!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Just throwing this out there but now often is this horse worked?

Sometimes my horse has a hard time settling down. He really tries to be good but gets super enthusiastic in his responses to my cues - he gets HOT HOT HOT. When he's like that its because he hasn't been worked enough to his standards (2 days off is too much) and he NEEDS to run. After a warmup I take him to a hay field and let him run his fool head off for a while. After 20-30 minutes of hard cantering and jumping of invisible to me objects, he's ready to get down to work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## emeraldstar642 (Jul 16, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> Just throwing this out there but now often is this horse worked?
> 
> Sometimes my horse has a hard time settling down. He really tries to be good but gets super enthusiastic in his responses to my cues - he gets HOT HOT HOT. When he's like that its because he hasn't been worked enough to his standards (2 days off is too much) and he NEEDS to run. After a warmup I take him to a hay field and let him run his fool head off for a while. After 20-30 minutes of hard cantering and jumping of invisible to me objects, he's ready to get down to work.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I ride a lot of horses who are speedy, so it's more of just a general question. The particular horse I'm working with at the moment gets ridden a lot (5 or 6 days a week) and goes outside very often but she still has a ton of energy. She's perfectly fine on the flat but kind of loses her head when jumping and can't seem to get out of the 'go, go, go' mindset once she's gone over a jump. Like I said, I can control her but I'd like to get her to a point where she's willingly calm after going over a fence.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Are you jumping just one fence or a course of fences?
We've had lots of horses like this but they settle down when they are given more to think about than a single jump with a gallop space beyond it.
Grid work helps a lot - starting with just walking over a line of poles on the floor and then when they can deal with that go to trot and then raise the poles to a low jump level always asking for a turn at the end rather than a straight run
We also lay out poles all over the arena and walk over them changing direction all the time sometimes just turning right around and back over the same pole. Do the same at trot once they feel they are calm about it at the walk.
You will never change a horse that is keen to jump (thats how you want them) but they can learn to be in control about it


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

As soon as you land after the jump halt the horse and make her stand for at least 5 seconds. 

The horse may also need magnesium added to their diet.


----------



## emeraldstar642 (Jul 16, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Are you jumping just one fence or a course of fences?
> We've had lots of horses like this but they settle down when they are given more to think about than a single jump with a gallop space beyond it.
> Grid work helps a lot - starting with just walking over a line of poles on the floor and then when they can deal with that go to trot and then raise the poles to a low jump level always asking for a turn at the end rather than a straight run
> We also lay out poles all over the arena and walk over them changing direction all the time sometimes just turning right around and back over the same pole. Do the same at trot once they feel they are calm about it at the walk.
> You will never change a horse that is keen to jump (thats how you want them) but they can learn to be in control about it


I jump a variety of kinds of jumps, from single jumps to courses to bounces to grid work. I don't think it's an issue with having not enough to think about. Also like I said I do know how to be in control about it, but while I definitely do not want to change the fact that she's keen to jump I'd like to get to a point where she doesn't lose her head and I don't have to continuously recollect and hold her back every time she goes over a fence.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

emeraldstar642 said:


> I jump a variety of kinds of jumps, from single jumps to courses to bounces to grid work. I don't think it's an issue with having not enough to think about. Also like I said I do know how to be in control about it, but while I definitely do not want to change the fact that she's keen to jump I'd like to get to a point where she doesn't lose her head and I don't have to continuously recollect and hold her back every time she goes over a fence.


 It helps a lot when you give a fuller picture of what you're already doing - as you have now.
A video might help us even more
I'm not sure if I'm seeing you as someone who wants a horse that will canter stylishly and quietly around a hunter jumper course or if you are looking at producing a showjumper
What some people might see as a horse thats a bit 'out of control' others might just see as 'very keen and needs a bit of holding onto'
Does he 'leap' in the air when you try to slow him down?
All of the best showjumpers we've ever had have have needed a bit of a pull to check them between fences which is why so many top horses are ridden in harsher bits
Have you considered changing his feed? Is he getting too much high energy content?


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

prin almost gallops a SJ course and if i try to slow her down rails get knocked. My job is to point her the right way and she'll fly over whatever is in front of her. I've tried slowing her down doesn't work very well. 

Long grids 9/10 obstacles will make them think. 

I have also resorted to halting after jumps not just cantering on.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Prinella said:


> prin almost gallops a SJ course and if i try to slow her down rails get knocked. My job is to point her the right way and she'll fly over whatever is in front of her. I've tried slowing her down doesn't work very well.
> 
> Long grids 9/10 obstacles will make them think.
> 
> I have also resorted to halting after jumps not just cantering on.


 *THIS VIDEO IS NOT FOR CRITIQUE*
I'm not saying this is the way to go (though most of my ponies jumped like this as I remember)
Just watch the speed this pony jumps at!!!




 
This is from the Mini Majors competition they have at Olympia (UK)


----------

